# Alex Reid's Trainer



## m3man (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey all, i'm new here so be gentle.

I met Alex and his trainer at UFC 120 the other night (Im lucky to work for O2 and was in one of the boxes). Anyway, i met his trainer who said he was fighting soon.

Anyone know his name or where he'll be fighting?

Can post up a pic if needed


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

ha, have no interest what so ever. He couldn't get the job done against kong who is way behind bisping, who is way outside of the top ten in the world!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi mate...Welcome.

I think you know more than us...as I cannot find anything or know anyone who knows about another fight.


----------



## m3man (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmm, I know he's shite but his trainer is awesome! I have a pic of him but don't remember his name or where he's fighting as I was half cut


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Isn't he fighting out of london shoot fighters ?

Anyway , Reid is nothing special ..

He did well against Watson, but the fact is watson was poor

Reid , 1 fight in 3 years, but had time to be a publciity whore ..

I'd rather talk about the likes of manuwa , sass etc .. talents who deserve

I can imagine alex reid walking around the fan expo, and all the newbie "cagefighting fans" taking pictures with him , whilst ufc fighters such as wanderlei and jonny bones stare and wonder who the bloke with the OTT tan is


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

:whs


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

:whs x2:good


----------



## m3man (Oct 18, 2010)

Guys, you are missing the point. im not interested in Reid, its his trainer 

If anyone knows him, let me know his name!


----------



## m3man (Oct 18, 2010)

ITS ok, i found him, his name is Nick 'headhunter' Chapman. Fighting in London on dec 4th if interested.....


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

never heard of that lad in his gay program buddy


----------



## SouthCoastMMA (Jan 19, 2011)

First time posting on these Forums, and came across this Thread...

Nick is Alex's Conditioning Coach - Usman Raja works his Striking. Nick is a good friend of mine, and made his MMA debut in July 2010 and is so far 3-0 and signed to UCMMA with a fight lined up on 26th March as well as a proposed title fight this year. He runs Fight-Science and Excer-Science out of Guildford, Surrey. He's a gentleman and a name to watch on the UK scene - big things are coming his way so watch this space!

On a side note, theres a lot of hate for Alex Reid in general - but as somebody who has spent time with him training, and as a guest in his home I can honestly say he's a genuinely nice guy and a highly underrated athlete.

You can check Nick's upcoming fights and information at : Nick 'THE HEADHUNTER' Official Website - UK MMA Fighter


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

From the small amount of TV i have seen across he comes across as genuine albeit a bit daft, wether that has been played upon/edited by the cameras i dont know, welcome to the forum anyway dude


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

every one ive spoken to that has spent time with him all say the same, i think he got alot more respect after his last fight aswell.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I think marrying katie price did him no good ..

The fact that he had one fight in 3 years and lost like the 5 previous on a trot .. kinda makes me wonder .. is he really dedicated to the sport as a pro fighter ?

It's not like he;s not had the time


----------



## SouthCoastMMA (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, his private life aside I know that he's been focusing on his training much more lately - I think its hard to balance being a celebrity or a fighter. Its different to guys like Chuck or Brock etc... who are propelled in the media by the UFC juggernaut. I don't think Alex is done as a fighter just yet though - he still has that fire in his belly so to speak...


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

He may have lost his last 7 fights but they have all been against real tough fighters; Jason Tan, Dave Menne, Tony Frykland, Xavier Foupa Pokam,Murilo Rua, Matt Ewan and of course Kong Watson.

Would like to see him fight at least a couple of times a year, showed in his last fight that hes tough and proved some people wrong.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> I think marrying katie price did him no good ..


Think marrying Katie Price made Alex Reid and thats why he did it lol. Not a big fan of him personallity wise however i have to take my hat off to him for the Kong fight he put everything into it and can be proud of the heart he showed, however if instead of doing a mince tv show about training for the fight he just trained the outcome might have been diffrent.


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

I think if alex put more time into his training then what he did into being a celebrity and marrying that stupid slag... He could quite possibly be one oc thebest fighter in the uk mma scene... Thank god they have filed for divore... We may get one of the uk most influential fighter bk... As in my opinion of him ithink he is a top quality fighter and cantwait to watch him fight again...

Sorry about all the spelling errors im on my iphone and i have got fat thumbs... Lol


----------

